# 1991 Stanza Am I digging myself a whole I can't get out of?



## merkerguitars (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey, I'm fixing up a 1990 Nissan Stanza XE, engine rebuild and all, it is a texas car and most of the info can be found here This is the link about my Stanza The biggest question is are the RE4F02A transmissions reliable? And any suggestions?


----------



## scafidipro (Jan 26, 2005)

merkerguitars said:


> Hey, I'm fixing up a 1990 Nissan Stanza XE, engine rebuild and all, it is a texas car and most of the info can be found here This is the link about my Stanza The biggest question is are the RE4F02A transmissions reliable? And any suggestions?


You got a very good deal! have fun with your project!!!


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

merkerguitars said:


> Hey, I'm fixing up a 1990 Nissan Stanza XE, engine rebuild and all, it is a texas car and most of the info can be found here This is the link about my Stanza The biggest question is are the RE4F02A transmissions reliable? And any suggestions?


 I have a '90 Stanza and although I changed the trans fluid frequently [for free at work  ] my auto trans did fail at about 140-K. I replaced it with a reman and it is still going strong with 245-K on it. Funny thing is, I don't bother to change the trans fluid frequently any more. I have heard of others with this trans that have had them go too. I wouldn't say it's a real lemon, but I have seen a few fail.


----------



## merkerguitars (Jan 11, 2005)

Where is a good place to buy a reman transmission for a stanza?


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

merkerguitars said:


> Where is a good place to buy a reman transmission for a stanza?


 I got mine from a rebuilder in Seattle WA. I'd have to try to find the 800 number. It was like $1550 shipped and that included sending back my core. That was several years ago and it still works perfectly.

My wife's Stanza has just been hit in the left rear door and instead of fixing it, I am parting it out. I could pull the very same reman trans and ship it to you. If you'd like, send me a PM with your zip code and I'll get you a price.


----------



## merkerguitars (Jan 11, 2005)

blownb310 said:


> I got mine from a rebuilder in Seattle WA. I'd have to try to find the 800 number. It was like $1550 shipped and that included sending back my core. That was several years ago and it still works perfectly.
> 
> My wife's Stanza has just been hit in the left rear door and instead of fixing it, I am parting it out. I could pull the very same reman trans and ship it to you. If you'd like, send me a PM with your zip code and I'll get you a price.


Well the problem i'm having currently is you put the car into gear and is drives fine. Then it gets into second gear and then won't shift into third. I'm gonna make sure it isn't a tranny first (maybe its a computer problem or a sticky valve that some seafoam will fix).


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

merkerguitars said:


> Well the problem i'm having currently is you put the car into gear and is drives fine. Then it gets into second gear and then won't shift into third. I'm gonna make sure it isn't a tranny first (maybe its a computer problem or a sticky valve that some seafoam will fix).


 OK, let me know if you need the auto trans [ecu] computer. I've got one of those too.


----------

